# Parents of grown up/teenager donor conceived (anonymous) children



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Just wondering if there are any parents on this forum who are a few years down the line?
Specifically, I am curious about children that are born via anonymous conception. 
We are about to move onto donor eggs but because of finances, we are looking at REPROFIT who offer very few details about the donor. I am not especially concerned from a selfish point of view, but I am concerned that  any future child might resent not knowing about half of their genetic make-up. I am especially concerned that in the absence of any information, they might fill the gap with some kind of fantasy and that they might always feel ungrounded in some way... 
Any thoughts?  I watch those adoption tv programmes and sometimes the person feels a need to know about their roots and possible siblings...
Kate


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I would contact DCN (Donor Conception Network) if you have not already - they have more older children/donor conceived adults I believe
best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Katehe, I have a 7 1/2 year old who has been asking questions since around 4 / 5.  He knows that we can't locate his (and his sisters') sperm donor and that the likelihood is we will never be able to do so.  I don't believe he fantasizes about his donor - at least not yet - and for now, he is more fixated about what he has rather than what he doesn't have.  Suity has pointed you in the direction of the DCN, which has better connections with parents of donor-conceived kids, and a few donor conceived adults.  At the DCN conferences they often have donor conceived adults speak, so you might want to trawl their website for the summaries of these.  


A-Mx


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks A-M
I am a member of DCN but not really been to any of their workshops yet as they are a bit pricey and part of me is trying to prepare for deivf not working so trying not to get too obsessed -
Be glad when I am no longer in this limbo land! Thanks for sharing
Kate


----------

